# Trou � l'acc�l�ration



## banning (Apr 2, 2017)

*Trou à l'accélération*

Bonjour, j'ai une Lt 163ch de 2011 et j'ai un soucis de trou à l'accélération (sans code erreur) à environ 1500 tours/minutes. Ce trou n'apparait que lorsque la température extérieur est au dessus de 19 degrés. J'ai changé mon débit-mètre d'air l'année dernière mais sans résultat. Des infos ?? Merci à toutes et tous.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

banning said:


> Bonjour, j'ai une Lt 163ch de 2011 et j'ai un soucis de trou à l'accélération (sans code erreur) à environ 1500 tours/minutes. Ce trou n'apparait que lorsque la température extérieur est au dessus de 19 degrés. J'ai changé mon débit-mètre d'air l'année dernière mais sans résultat. Des infos ?? Merci à toutes et tous.


Is it possible for a translation to English?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

translate.google.com results

Hello, I have a Lt 163ch of 2011 and I have a problem with the acceleration hole (without error code) at about 1500 rpm. This hole only appears when the outside temperature is above 19 degrees. I changed my airflow meter last year but without result. Info? Thank you to all.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

If it is sluggish from 1500 rpm and above, maybe the catalistic converter is failing?


----------



## banning (Apr 2, 2017)

What is strange is that the acceleration hole only occurs when the outside temperature is above 19 ° (66.2 Fahrenheit). Below, no problem.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Where I live it is winter right now and it is 19C, in summer I have seen 47C and the engine runs fine. Could you be getting vapour lock because a fuel line runs next to something hot? Happened to me years ago and moving a fuel line away from the engine cured the problem.


----------



## banning (Apr 2, 2017)

You mean that a fuel arrival too close to the engine (so too hot), could create problem?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes as the fuel turns to a gas and the engine feels like it isn't getting enough fuel. It happened in a petrol engined car, so I suppose it could happen in a diesel as well.


----------



## banning (Apr 2, 2017)

ok thank you, I'll see to that.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The Cruze 1.4T falls on its face as soon as the turbo boosts when running 87 octane in hot temps. This is normal; this is the engine protecting itself from knock.

Run 91+ octane in hot temps for better engine response.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> The Cruze 1.4T falls on its face as soon as the turbo boosts when running 87 octane in hot temps. This is normal; this is the engine protecting itself from knock.
> 
> Run 91+ octane in hot temps for better engine response.


91 octane in the US translates to 95 or 96 octane in France.


----------



## banning (Apr 2, 2017)

my cruze is a diesel version.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

banning said:


> my cruze is a diesel version.


Is it turbocharged? I ask as I know some in Europe aren't.

Mine has a turbo and heat seems to have almost no affect on it.


----------



## banning (Apr 2, 2017)

yes, it's a diesel turbo


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I did some searching and found this, it may help?

https://cartreatments.com/car-losing-power-when-accelerating/


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

banning said:


> my cruze is a diesel version.


Sorry, I missed that.

This might be worth a shot:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...my-fix-cleaned-egr-intake-throttle-valve.html


----------



## banning (Apr 2, 2017)

... I have been riding for a few weeks with Total Excellium diesel fuel, and I have no more holes in the acceleration. (sorry for my english, I'm french)


----------

